# Jesus? Is that you?



## Stone (Sep 15, 2016)

After a beam was removed this is what was underneath. 

I'm going to charge people to look. (extra if you want to touch it):rollhappy:


----------



## ehanes7612 (Sep 15, 2016)

You will need to Vatican to verify this first though


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2016)

Mike, you have to have a miracle before you can charge
admission. We just dug up a potato that looks like Mickey
Mouse...ears, nose and the stupid grin. Perhaps we should
try to sell it to Disney. I donno.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 16, 2016)

Have the last days arrived already??


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 16, 2016)

Im missing something....


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 16, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> Im missing something....



I'm with you. I see a cloud.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2016)

Sacriledge! You will burn!


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 16, 2016)

Secundino said:


> Have the last days arrived already??



Not until Trump is elected.


----------



## Migrant13 (Sep 16, 2016)

They must have good drugs down under!


----------



## troy (Sep 17, 2016)

I'm lost....? Saying "jesus" and not including "allah" is a form of racism...!!!


----------



## Secundino (Sep 17, 2016)

PaphMadMan said:


> Not until Trump is elected.



:rollhappy: Oh my, that is so true. I can hardly believe what local spanish TV reports from the USA, that seems so weird ...


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 17, 2016)

Secundino said:


> :rollhappy: Oh my, that is so true. I can hardly believe what local spanish TV reports from the USA, that seems so weird ...



Imagine how much scarier it is up close, and how humiliating it is know the rest of the world is seeing it happen.


----------



## Stone (Sep 17, 2016)

troy said:


> I'm lost....? Saying "jesus" and not including "allah" is a form of racism...!!!



If you step back from the screen, you can see that it's clearly Jesus..


----------



## abax (Sep 17, 2016)

Amen to that PaphMadMan! I'm afraid to turn on the news
these days.

Look at your monitor from a distance. It looks like a sad, one eyed
man with a flower in his mouth...I think.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 18, 2016)

abax said:


> Amen to that PaphMadMan!
> 
> Look at your monitor from a distance. It looks like a sad, one eyed
> man with a flower in his mouth...I think.


I can see that.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 18, 2016)

:rollhappy: Lennon, is that you kidding again?


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 18, 2016)

Stone said:


> If you step back from the screen, you can see that it's clearly Jesus..



Does anyone know what Jesus looked like -- if he ever really existed?


----------



## Stone (Sep 18, 2016)

abax said:


> Amen to that PaphMadMan! I'm afraid to turn on the news
> these days.
> 
> Look at your monitor from a distance. It looks like a sad, one eyed
> man with a flower in his mouth...I think.



:rollhappy:


----------



## Stone (Sep 18, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> Does anyone know what Jesus looked like -- if he ever really existed?



I think he existed but he probably looked more like Demis Roussos.

Problem though, is that people still believe all the magic stuff. He was just another politician. And a very effective one!


----------



## troy (Sep 18, 2016)

John lennon had himself killed, to get away from yoko ono lol...j.k. ?


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

I'd say the man was a revolutionary. A not very effective one.
He was a Jewish man in a country occupied by a Roman
garrison that liked to do a little slaughtering for fun now and
then. The magic stuff was added later.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 19, 2016)

Stone said:


> I think he existed but he probably looked more like Demis Roussos.
> 
> Problem though, is that people still believe all the magic stuff. He was just another politician. And a very effective one!



You do know that there is absolutely no historical evidence of his existence? A passing reference in Josephus has been proven to be inserted long after Josephus' death.


----------



## abax (Sep 19, 2016)

No evidence, of course, but a powerful symbol for an
oppressed people. As a symbol, I like Masada and there
actually is evidence for the existence of Masada and a lot
of myths as well.


----------



## troy (Sep 19, 2016)

It's joseph smith, the true native american hahahhaa


----------



## Secundino (Sep 20, 2016)

abax said:


> No evidence, of course, but a powerful symbol for an
> oppressed people.



The whole symbol reads: 'a powerful symbol for an oppressed people who turn oppressors afterwards'. 

That is why I prefer the 'lennon-types', those women and men who don't seek to gain power and believe in humanity. With the added advantage that they really did live.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 20, 2016)

Secundino said:


> The whole symbol reads: 'a powerful symbol for an oppressed people who turn oppressors afterwards'.
> 
> That is why I prefer the 'lennon-types', those women and men who don't seek to gain power and believe in humanity. With the added advantage that they really did live.



Amen.


----------



## abax (Sep 20, 2016)

You see Israel as an oppressor or are you speaking in
general? I see Israel as my homeland that has taken
oppression for thousands of years and has finally had to
fight to survive at all. The Spanish Inquisition brought my family to this country before it was a country to
escape oppression or death.


----------



## Secundino (Sep 21, 2016)

Yes, I do, both in fact. 
Just have a look at the numbers of refugees.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 22, 2016)

SlipperFan said:


> You do know that there is absolutely no historical evidence of his existence? A passing reference in Josephus has been proven to be inserted long after Josephus' death.



That's why its called 'faith'.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 22, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> That's why its called 'faith'.



I won't argue with that.


----------

